# Overnighting at St. Margarets on Cliffe



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

We are soon off for our holidays and have an earlyish ferry booking with Norfolk line. Not wanting to stop in Dover I was wondering what it was like at St Margarets on Cliffe, is it very noisey :?: can i get a 2.7mtr van with a 2 mtr trailer in :?: is it as good as Cap Blanc Nez :?: (one can hope) and is there anything else that I should be aware of Thanks


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike, We stayed at a site in St Maggies a few yrs ago (statics and lodges only) I don't think there is anywhere to park up for the night as far as I can recall, alternative suggestions made in other postings suggest marine drive in Dover itself.

That's where we will be on the 22nd of next month :wink: 


Regards M&D


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Hmmmm I'm all confused now,I don't know how long ago bof put this in the camping database 

Pass through St Margaret's on Sea Road, follow signs towards beach until just before the steep decline. There turn left into Granville Road and follow it till the end. Small car park at the end of an impasse on top of the famous White Cliffs. Spectacular view over the Channel and the ferries from and to Dover. 

perhaps somebody can confirm yeah or neah


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Remember the view of the channel,france and the ferry port down to the right, whilst laying down on the cliff tops (too scary looking over edge standing up)  sea road runs paralell to the cliffs on the tops,..don't recall a carpark area ,we did a lot of walking along the cliffs,..maybe in the wrong direction or just didn't stumble across it!
1999 when I was there, stayed a week at the Lodge, things may have changed since, take the 'van up there and have looksee!

All the best, M&D


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I stayed there around Easter 2004. A bit later I entered St Margarets into the database. Is still there. There are two possibilities to stay: 

First there is a car park at Dover Patrol Monument (signposted) on top of the cliffs. It is at the end of an impasse, so very quiet. And on clear days you can see Calais on the other side of the pond. (And, with good binoculars, maybe even the motorhomes at Cap Blanc-Nez...) However with a 7.2 m (I think that is what you mean with 2.7 :wink: ) van and trailer this might be a bit small. No facilities.

Second there is the beach car park at the foot of the cliffs. The road down there is quite steep and has some narrow bends. Don't know about your van, had no problems with my 6.0 metres. The car park is however definitely large enough. It is Pay and Display (during peak season) and overnight parking is explicitly allowed. There are public toilets, but they are closed at night. A bit more noisy than the first due to surf on the gravel beach.

I would always prefer to spend the night in St Margarets instead of Dover. Much more tranquil and probably also safer.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## fjmike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info bofff, Mandyanddave , like boff I am not that keen on stopping in Dover so will give one of the above a try


----------

